# howto speedtouch usb

## daroot

Qqun sait il ou je peux trouver un howto pr installer gentoo à partir de mon speedtouch usb ?

merci

----------

## TGL

Un howto, je sais pas. Il me semble (mets-y donc tout plein de guillemets) que ce sera supporté +/- en standard dans la version définitive de la 1.4.

Sinon, une solution facile si tu a une autre distrib dans un coin de disque avec le modem installé, consiste à faire la première phase depuis cette distrib, au lieu de booter depuis le cd, puis à installer tes drivers speedtouch avant ton premier boot sur gentoo (toujours en chroot donc).

----------

## puregenius

Hi,

I have a SpeedTouch USB ADSL modem.

I really need to use it. I want to build a gentoo system using it. However my French is poor, or at least not good enought to translate.

Would you mind?

Thanks

alex

----------

## daroot

TGL : oui la version 1.4 est censée supporter le speedtouch c ecris ds la faq FR chap 6.3 

je pensais que ca l'etais deja ds la Rc1 de la 1.4 mais apparement non

pr le moment jai une debian 2.2 mais elle me pose qques problemes

version xfree trop vieille , je met  la 4.2.1 et paf les drivers nvidia veulent po se compiler pasque gcc est different de la version gcc ki a compile le kernel 

.....

c genre de choses la  :Smile: 

je pense que la gentoo subit moin ce genre de problemes du a son systeme d'installation des packets non ?

et quele est super a jour  :Smile: 

puregenius : Maybe the gentoo 1.4 final support the Speedtouch usb to install from the net. (sorry my english is poor)  :Smile: 

vivement la final  :Smile: 

----------

## puregenius

No problem about your english. In a french forum my french ought to be better.

Votre francais, ce pas un problem. Dans un forum francais ma francais c'est la faute.

See mines worse. Je ne parle pas beaucoup. C'est ma faute, pardon.

alex

----------

## TGL

I expect you won't be too disappointed: 

All I was explaining is that you can install your Gentoo system from another existing linux distribution. But this is assuming you have already a linux installed, with working internet connection through your speedtouch, and have enough space avaible to keep it in a first time. All you have to do is  playing the first steps of the install process from this distrib (you can chroot from it just as from the install cd). Then install your speedtouch driver ("emerge speedtouch", then "rc-update add speedtouch default", or something similar) and configure your connection before rebooting, reboot, and go on to the next steps.

Hope this helps,

----------

## daroot

sinon jaime bcp la facon dont la suse 8.0 gere le modem speedtouch usb 

info ici :

http://sdb.suse.de/fr/sdb/html/configSpeedTouch.html

----------

## daroot

hum je ne connais pas trop comment faire pour chroot et installer la gentoo

il n'y a pas une gentoo avec ttes les sources  sur le cd pr faire une install sans rien dl (genre base + x + kde et/ou gnome) ?

+

----------

